# Прошу совета! Неделю, как скрючило, и не отпускает



## Oleg Tishchenko (9 Сен 2015)

Здраствуйте. Прошу помочь советом. Незнал где спросить, напишу сдесь.
Приехал на отдых во Вьетнам и скрючило так, что не стоять не ходить, только лежать или в море. Протрузию дисков (незнаю каких именно)поясничного отдела мне поставили еще в 20 лет, щас мне 32. Спина всегда болела с разной переодичностью. Дома то затихала, то усиливалась, в эти периоды спасал укол диклафенака или мовалиса. Так и жил. 
Уезжал все было неплохо, а тут как неделю скрючило и не отпускает. Из лекарств с собой, найз, медолкалм (помогал не надолго, к томуже закончился уже). Найз еще не пил, так как боюсь его почемуто. 
Вопрос: Что мне делать? Может есть какие местные препораты, может кто-то сталкивался? Понимаю, что шансов немного, но всеже.
Спс


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Сен 2015)

Нужно было одновременно принимать найз и мидокалм по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день после еды.. Эффект бы уже наступил. Эффект куда лучше,чем от диклофенака. И безопасней.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2015)

Гляньте там в лавках мазь на змеином яде. Название не воспроизведу, но на ней змея зеленая нарисована - термоядерная вещь.


----------



## Василий Чайка (10 Сен 2015)

То что у Вас есть и порекомендовали коллеги будет достаточно+вытяжка.
*Вытяжка.*

Вытяжка делается каждый день в удобное ВЕЧЕРНЕЕ время:
а) висеть на перекладине (столько сколько сможете). Нужно аккуратно спустится, не спрыгивать!!!

б) ложитесь на спину и сгибаете ноги в коленях и тазобедренных суставах. Ноги запрокидываете  на стул.. Под ножки стула что ближе к ягодицам подкладываете несколько книг или деревянный брусок. Под колени - мягкий валик, чтобы не пережимать сосуды, а стопы зафиксировать с помощью верёвки или шарфа. Ножки стула(те что ближе к Вам) должны быть приподняты так (под них подкладываете книги или деревянный брусок), что бы ягодицы не касались пола (провисали). Далее необходимо отодвинуться максимально от стула (ягодицы) и полностью расслабиться. При правильном положении Вы почувствуете растяжение в пояснице. Так лежать столько сколько сможете. (в среднем 20-30 мин).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Сен 2015)

Пользы от простого висения на перекладины нет.


----------



## Василий Чайка (10 Сен 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пользы от простого висения на перекладины нет.


Согласен, поэтому и висеть необходимо не просто)


----------



## leo1980 (10 Сен 2015)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Согласен, поэтому и висеть необходимо не просто)


так Вы пишете висеть сколько сможете) и ничего про просто или не просто.


----------



## Василий Чайка (10 Сен 2015)

leo1980 написал(а):


> так Вы пишете висеть сколько сможете) и ничего прсено просто или не просто.


согласен, поскольку просто висеть не дает результата, а если цель - разгрузка + восстановление объема пульпозного ядра, тогда да


----------



## doc (10 Сен 2015)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> просто висеть не дает результата, а если цель - разгрузка + восстановление объема пульпозного ядра, тогда да


Каким образом пациент должен донести до пульпозного ядра свою цель висения?
Табличку на груди разместить?


----------



## Василий Чайка (10 Сен 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Каким образом пациент должен донести до пульпозного ядра свою цель висения?
> Табличку на груди разместить?


не пациет, а доктор - в голову пациента


----------



## Oleg Tishchenko (14 Сен 2015)

Спасибо всем большое! Завтра домой, слава Богу! Как бы долитеть еще. Жил  на найзе. Выпьеш с утра, до вечера хватает, ходиш. Ходил в аптеку с корбочкой медолкалма, диклафинака, дохлый номер. Мази мазал, эфект минимален, или вообще плацебо!
Друзья скажите, что произошло со мной, почему из-за чего? Токого раньше небыло, чтоб 2 недели мучений. Вроде и тепло, и море, и... и....?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2015)

Так и бывает. движения новые, больше обычного, вот и "расшевелили".
По приезду к неврологу или вертебрологу, снимки и хорошо МРТ, если врач направит.
В дорогу Найз, и в полете  2-ой раз, мазью намазать, она не лечит, она отвлекает от боли. Скорее всего удобнее будет с подушкой под поясницей. Каждый час вставать, если не спите.
Долетите. Уже не так остро.


----------



## ssv (22 Сен 2015)

Когда меня так прихватывало, а это было не один раз и крепко, я почувствовал, что помогает справится с острейшей болью стойка на четвереньках. Просто стоишь и стоишь... полчаса или час. И расслабляется там немного, становится гораздо легче. Я понимаю, это не для всех и зависит от места локализации проблемы.
Мази никакие "термоядерные" не помогали, делали еще хуже. И так всё воспалено, еще и мазь - так, вообще, капец. Не знаю, может кому пригодится.


----------



## Oleg Tishchenko (26 Сен 2015)

Приехал домой и сразу на МРТ. (Так как после 10 часов прелета, вышел из самолета буквой Г )

Заключение:
Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника 1-3 стадии. Спондилоартроз на уровне  L3-S1. На фоне диффузного выбухания центральная протрузия м/п диска  L3-L4, парацентрально-заднебоковые справа экструзии м/п дисков L4-S1. Деформирующий спондилоз.

Звучит как предсмертный приговор)))) А что это, как быть дальше, что предпринять?  
Спасибо


----------



## La murr (27 Сен 2015)

*Oleg Tishchenko*, покажите, пожалуйста, снимки врачам форума - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------

